# Slipknot leash for obedience training



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

We're going to our first puppy obedience class today and I normally use a slipknot leash on my Spoo puppy. Is this ok for training class? The trainer just said a 6 foot leash, no retractables. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Classes I go to in the UK specify a flat collar - no choke, pinch or slips, although fixed martingales are usually OK for sight hounds.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Flat collor or martingale here!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Spud always wore a flat collar. And his leash was attached to that for walks. 

If we were training for Rally, or in the ring at a trial, I used a slip lead. That was his 'working' lead. He knew that as soon as it went on he was 'on the job'. No more foolin' around.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would suggest flat buckle or martingale with a separate leash. Eventually you will be doing recalls and a collar that stays on when leash is removed gives you a handle to grab the dog by in case of zoomies.


----------

